# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Steroids and Hair Loss- A quick guide

## Isma

> It used to be thought that having a full healthy head of hair and a muscular ripped body were contradictory, if not mutually exclusive propositions, after all if hair loss was related to DHT, and high male hormone levels, how could anyone maximize their own anabolic potential and not have to simultaneously deal with hair loss?? I am personally self absorbed and narcissistic enough to demand both, and have dedicated a great deal of time investigating just how I could have both. All I can tell you is that, after talking to literally hundreds of athletes and bodybuilders, and my own personal experience, it is possible, but you have to know what you're doing.
> 
> In this piece I will delve into what effects certain "anabolic agents" consistently have on scalp hair, so you won't inadvertently compromise your hair, or perhaps miss out on some beneficial anabolic agents for fear they will. It may seem to some like I'm advocating the use of certain steroids or stacks, and perhaps I am. I've been training for more then 20 years, and have rally been around the block in this business. I have never had a desire to compete, but have successfully (and unsuccessfully at times) used various "anabolic agents" to stay in top shape, and will continue to do so.
> 
> My commitment is simply to tell you in a straightforward, no B.S. way and which ones are safe to use. The medical and legal considerations and ramifications are obviously yours to deal with on an individual basis. As always, consult a "physician".
> Deca Durabolin - I've never had a problem with my hair on this one, neither have hundreds of other guys I've talked to. The safety of this steroid , as far as hairloss is concerned, stems from the fact that 5-alpha-reductase enzyme, instead of converting it to a stronger androgen like DHT, converts it to a very mild androgen called DHN. Taken in dosages of up to 300-400 mg weekly it shouldn't produce any hairloss problems, this is due to the fact that, being a highly HPTA supressive androgen, 300-400 mg are no more androgenic than our endogenous testosterone (supressed while we are taking it) would be.. One BIG word of caution: While you are taken Deca Durabolin never ever take 5AR blockers such as Proscar/Propecia, for it would block the conversion of nandrolone to DHN in tissues such as the scalp and the prostate, resulting in hairloss and BPH, which is what we are trying to avoid taking Deca.
> 
> *Testosterone cypionate, propionate, etc., androderm, sustanon 250*: All of these are different testosterone preparations, they all have the same properties as far as hairloss is concerned: they convert to DHT via 5-alpha-reductase enzyme. That's the main reason why testosterone is so androgenic. However, if one takes testosterone along with a 5AR blocker such as Proscar it's not nearly that harmful for your hair. So, if you are concerned about hairloss and are taking testosterone, always use it along with Proscar. Take into account that DHT is an anti-estrogen and blocking it while your body has supraphysiological levels of testosterone might lead to gynecomastia , so it's advisable to combine Proscar with Arimidex (an aromatase inhibitor).
> 
> ...


From, _Male Pattern Baldness Research_

----------

